# surroget wanted



## jamiedeanrob (May 23, 2009)

my name is jame i am engaged to my great partner peter and we would like a child but realy confuseing all the things you have to go through we would like a surrogate mother but not sure were to look any help would be good or any surrogates out there with info would be gratefull taken thanks to all who reply x


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

Hiya

We have a surrogacy board that you might want to have a look at  it will give you some info on surrogate organisations

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=57.0

 on your journey

x


----------



## jamiedeanrob (May 23, 2009)

thanks for that info x


----------



## lesbo_mum (Dec 22, 2008)

HI James

welcome to FF!! I dont know much about surrogacy but i hope you find a special lady who could help! Have you considered co parenting with a lesbian couple i know a few friends who have done this or did you guys want to be the sole parents?

Em x


----------



## MandMtb (Mar 6, 2009)

Hi James,

I dont have any info sorry, but wanted to welcome you to FF and especially the gay & lesbian board - it's good to have some men about!

Love S x


----------



## leoaimee (Jun 3, 2008)

welcome to FF ... good luck with your journey for a family.  do come and post here with any further questions or just to chat.

ax


----------



## pem (Jan 10, 2007)

Can't help sorry, just wanted to wish you loads of luck for your journey...


----------

